# Anyone have international connections?



## dog8food (May 27, 2011)

I've been given the opportunity to travel to Europe this summer. I want to stick around and "backpack" here and there. I don't have a big budget so I'll be staying with people (couchsurfing) and doing work exchange (wwoofing), sharing the gospel. I'll also need to be refreshed with the fellowship of other Christians. I have a few hosts lined right now, but if anyone knows or can think of opportunities, ministries, or fellowship out there (not only necessarily in Europe--sometimes God takes me to places unexpected), I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Tim (May 28, 2011)

Juan-Diego, it might help if you could be more specific with regard to countries, languages, and what you would like to do etc. We have many PB members from the UK and also several members from other countries in Europe. I am aware of more than one North American PB member that has visited with European PB members in Europe. Does your congregation have any ties to missions in Europe? Being more specific will help us help you! Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## dog8food (May 28, 2011)

My trip is going to begin in Madrid, then I'm planning to serve at hostel serving people on the pilgrimage of St. James. Afterwards I'm planning to volunteer at a Christian hostel in Amsterdam. I'm open to travel anywhere throughout Europe, in fact, I might visit some brothers all the way in India... Just depending where the Lord leads.


----------



## BertMulder (May 30, 2011)

if you are going to be in Northern Ireland, look up Rev. Stewart, here: Covenant Protestant Reformed Church - Home Page. Or in Limerick in the republic, look up Rev. McGeown. They are very hospitable people, and am sure would love to fellowship with you.


----------



## jambo (May 30, 2011)

I am somewhat surprised at your involvement in a hostel serving those on the Pilgrimage of St James, unless you are planning evangelistic outreach to the pilgrims. Like Ireland, pilgrimages in Spain (or Portugal, France, Austria and Italy) are all relics from the dark ages bathed in superstition with associated penance and indulgences as part of the course. Mass will also be prominent in the journey.


----------



## dog8food (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for those contacts Bert.

That's correct, Stuart, the hostel that serves the pilgrims is a Christian outreach for the Catholics and "seekers" on their journey. There are daily Bible studies and a mini gospel book is distributed to each traveler.


----------



## jambo (Jun 1, 2011)

dog8food said:


> That's correct, Stuart, the hostel that serves the pilgrims is a Christian outreach for the Catholics and "seekers" on their journey. There are daily Bible studies and a mini gospel book is distributed to each traveler.


 
Phew! That's a relief


----------



## Raj (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Juan 
Welcome to this side of the world. Praying as you intend to serve Him.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jun 4, 2011)

If you go to Switzerland, you should check out L'Abri Fellowship. It was founded by Francis Schaeffer as a place where people could learn about Christianity and culture. It is still there today. L'Abri Fellowship International : The Official Website


----------



## dog8food (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks. I've heard of L'Abri before. I'll definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 9, 2011)

Bill The Baptist said:


> If you go to Switzerland, you should check out L'Abri Fellowship. It was founded by Francis Schaeffer as a place where people could learn about Christianity and culture. It is still there today. L'Abri Fellowship International : The Official Website



There's one in the United States (Massachusetts), a couple more in Europe (Netherlands and Sweden at least) and South Korae!


----------

